
Kevin Eichelberger: elonmusk we found part of your SpaceX in the Bahamas - lostbit
https://twitter.com/kpe/status/604418558181785600/photo/1
======
lsaferite
Very cool.

The world is so small. I know Kevin so it's pretty cool to think that someone
I know found part of one of Elon's awesome rockets.

I'd love to see the full reentry video. I know they posted a small 2 minute
bit.

